# مضخات الصرف الحي



## شريف برادعية (2 ديسمبر 2014)

اخواني المهندسين اصحاب الخبرة

تحية طيبة لكم جميعا وشكرا على جهودكم الرائعة في المنتدى
اود ان استفسر من حضراتكم عن افضل انواع او ماركات مضخات الصرف الصحي المعتمدة في السعودية , واذا امكن تزويدي ببعض الكتلوجات في هذا المجال

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمرانوف (11 ديسمبر 2014)

Flygt
abs
ksb
grundfos
willo
homa
وفي مورد تعاملنا معا بخصوص مضخات غراندفوس بالمنطقة الغربية 0535072680 ممكن يفيدك أكتر..


----------

